

Should people be off on Fridays? - sheri
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21242782

======
m3uh
There is an ongoing debate in France about children's school weeks between a
4-day week (full days) and a 5-day week (either a day off in the middle of the
week, or only mornings on Wednesdays and Saturdays). I invite you to look for
different opinions on this debate if you're interested in this article's
subject. I understand children pace is barely comparable with grown-ups',
however the arguments would be similar. Question is, when are our so-called
modern societies going to achieve the transition between human-based and
robot-based mass production, leaving people freed from Maslow's hierarchy of
needs' lower levels, and (therefore?) from the tyranny of performing something
all day long without any benefit for the mind...

